# С Новым (2015) Годом!



## Chinaski (31 Дек 2014)

не нашел другой темы, поэтому: Уважаемые форумчане, с Новым Годом Вас! Всего наилучшего!
P.S. а то у меня не будет больше возможности появится в онлайне в этом году.


----------



## Dark_knight12 (31 Дек 2014)

Всех с наступающим новым годом, всех благ в 2015! Отдельно благодарю Sfera, shestale, которые мучаются со мной в процессе обучения)


----------



## Drongo (31 Дек 2014)

Поздравляю всех с наступающим новым годом. Всех благ. Крепкого здоровья. Чтобы в новом году к вам приходили только хорошие, добрые новости и события. Стабильности. Мира и достатка. С Новым Годом Друзья.


----------



## shestale (31 Дек 2014)

Всех с наступающим Новым годом!!!
Здоровья, счастья, благополучия и мира в наступающем 2015 году вам и вашим близким.
Будьте счастливы.


----------



## OLENA777 (31 Дек 2014)

Поздравляю всех с наступающим Новым 2015 годом!!!ЗДОРОВЬЯ СЧАСТЬЯ И УДАЧИ!!!


----------



## akok (31 Дек 2014)

Наступающим Новым Годом!!


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2014)

С Новым Годом !!!


----------



## mike 1 (31 Дек 2014)

Всех С Наступающим Новым Годом! Ура товарищи!!!


----------



## Sfera (31 Дек 2014)

С наступающим! Всех благ в новом году. Да будет мир и благодать вам и вашим близким.


----------



## Alex.M (31 Дек 2014)

С Наступающим Новым Годом!Крепкого здоровья всем!


----------



## Razdolbay (31 Дек 2014)

всех с НГ!! Всем мира и других ништяков в новом году))

это сашка))


----------



## E100 (31 Дек 2014)

Поздравляю Вас с Новым 2015 годом!!! 
ЗДОРОВЬЯ СЧАСТЬЯ И УДАЧИ!!!
С Новым годом Белого Филина, дорогие друзья! 
Славянский календарь.


----------



## Mistik (31 Дек 2014)

С наступающим (те кто уже в 2015 - с наступившим)!!! Всех благ вам, а братьям украинцам мирного неба и моря и суши ))


----------



## Phoenix (31 Дек 2014)

С наступающим 2015 !!! УРА !


----------



## kmscom (31 Дек 2014)

Мои поздравления всем


----------



## SNS-amigo (31 Дек 2014)

Счастья, Здоровья и Благополучия всем вам в Новом 2015 году!!!


----------



## machito (31 Дек 2014)

Эх какая ляпота от фейерверков


----------



## dzu (31 Дек 2014)

5 минут ..Поздравляю с Наступающим!


----------



## edde (31 Дек 2014)

С Новым годом!


----------



## Mistik (1 Янв 2015)

С наступившим!!!!!


----------



## orderman (1 Янв 2015)

Всех с Новым Годом! Удачи, счастья, здоровья, приятных новостей и любви всем!


----------



## Кирилл (1 Янв 2015)

С новым годом,ребята!


----------



## Охотник (1 Янв 2015)

Спасибо всем за прозвучавшие выше поздравления.

Несмотря ни на что, будьте в Новом году Молодее, Здоровее и Счастливее!!!
И в пусть в странах, где сейчас нет мира и спокойствия, они наконец-то наступят. 

Жить в мире интереснее, веселее, мир способствует развитию цивилизации, улучшению благосостояния и культуры.
Пусть так и будет! 
 За вас, дорогие друзья и коллеги!!!


----------



## Dragokas (3 Янв 2015)

С наступившим 2015-м !!!


----------



## Grizzle (4 Янв 2015)

Всех с новым годом!


----------



## SNS-amigo (19 Фев 2015)

Вот и наступил *сегодня *год Овцы/Козы!

Пусть Овечкин Новый год
Вам много смеха принесёт!
В рабочих буднях будет ладно,
В семье стабильно всё и складно!

Друзья почаще пусть навещают,
Теплом родные вас согревают!
Пусть от счастья светятся глаза,
И лишь от смеха-радости — слеза.

Слова признанья, комплименты
Звучат в Ваш адрес ежедневно!
И пусть на зависть всем и всех
Во всем сопутствует успех!


----------



## Chinaski (19 Фев 2015)

SNS-amigo, очень актуально


----------



## ScriptMakeR (19 Фев 2015)

Chinaski, 
Так сегодня Китайский Новый Год. Это именно по их календарю идет классификация с животными


----------



## SNS-amigo (19 Фев 2015)

Да, 19 февраля - начало нового года по восточному календарю. В этом году совпадает с нашей Масленицей.


----------



## Chinaski (19 Фев 2015)

SNS-amigo, ScriptMakeR,  вот этого я не знал


----------



## ScriptMakeR (19 Фев 2015)

Chinaski, 
Век живи - век учись


----------

